# Rocks?



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello, long shot here, I am really not familiar with the Pensacola offshore wrecks so I have marked few promising spots on google earth and I am just looking for any information on what seems to be some rocks located about 35 miles from Pensacola pass, it’s pretty large area probably 9 miles long, if somebody have been in there and could share what expect for bottom fishing and or trolling the area, any information will be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Most of that area will hold fish. That's what we call the edge. You will stat finding good bottom structure at or around the 25 mile mark due south of the pass. Fish it east to west when your bottom machine lights up.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

We caught a yellowfin and a 57lb AJ in that area. We chummed them up. Lotta structure.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Getsome said:


> Most of that area will hold fish. That's what we call the edge. You will stat finding good bottom structure at or around the 25 mile mark due south of the pass. Fish it east to west when your bottom machine lights up.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Trble Make-rr said:


> We caught a yellowfin and a 57lb AJ in that area. We chummed them up. Lotta structure.


Good job! Did you anchor or just drifting around?


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Anchored in order to chum


----------

